# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Новые статьи в энциклопедии

## Candid

Создал тему-раздел для тех, кто создал новые статьи и хочет поделиться радостью  :Wink:  или попросить помощи в развитии статьи.
Что касается меня, то я создал статью про Су-27. Дело осталось за малым - за подходящей фотографией. Посему требуется помощь.

----------

